# Woah! It’s been over 3 years since I posted!



## Mummytobe (Jul 13, 2021)

Over 3 years ago I posted on here, over three years ago I was pregnant with my little lady!! what a whirlwind it’s been since then!! I’ve been through domestic violence, marriage, divorce, family court (still ongoing!) very bad mental health - attempted suicide a number of times. I’ve lost two babies so im a very proud mummy to two angel babies (within 3 months of each other!) and my gorgeous sassy princess!  I had a discussion with my diabetic team yesterday and I’m able to do the arm thingy (I can’t remember what it’s called! ) and they’re changing my insulin to a faster acting one - I’m currently on nova rapid. I’ve also been having lots of trouble with my stomach for a good few months! Probably started after I came off my antidepressants!! My diabetic care team have reasons to believe it’s diabetic gastroparesis?! Has anyone else a sufferer from this? Thanks xxx 

here’s a picture of my baby. Then (3rd dec to now!) ❤️


----------



## Inka (Jul 13, 2021)

She’s adorable @Mummytobe You must be very proud  

Sorry to read about all your problems. I hope things are gradually improving. DV is a horrible thing to go through XX

The arm thingy is the Freestyle Libre. Many people have found it very helpful. Do you know what insulin you’re swapping to?


----------



## ColinUK (Jul 15, 2021)

Just to chime in, this forum has been a huge support to me in dealing with historical assaults even though it’s a “diabetes” forum. 
So if it helps don’t hold back venting in here whatever’s going on for you if you ever want to.

And the little one is adorable!


----------



## rebrascora (Jul 15, 2021)

Hi and welcome back although I wasn't here when you previously posted.

So very sorry to read of all the trauma you have had in your life but a lovely little girl is definitely a huge positive and it is important to focus on those blessings in order to move forward.
Great to hear that you are getting the Freestyle Libre system. Whilst it isn't always as totally reliable as we would like, it is an absolutely brilliant bit of kit and a game changer for most of us as regards our diabetes management. It is slightly different to a finger prick test, so it is important to do the training.... usually online.... to understand how it works and how best to interpret the data it gives you, but many of us find it gives massive peace of mind and improved confidence and the new Libre 2 version with high and particularly low alarms can dramatically reduce the risks associated with diabetes. We have lots of tips and suggestions when it comes to using the Libre so do come back to us before you apply the first one for more input.

The concern over Gastroparesis must be worrying. I wonder if a search of the forum might throw up some helpful information on that subject...

Anyway, hope you are able to dip into the forum regularly again now as it really helps with improving knowledge as well as motivation and just not feeling so isolated with your diabetes, because between hospital appointments it can feel like you are pretty much on your own with it, especially in the current climate when diabetes services are still restricted and under pressure.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 15, 2021)

What a little cracker! - those eyes ....

As it is I've had to curb my expenditure on certain of our grandchildren and ensure I always treat all 7 EXACTLY the same ..... now it's the GGCs turn and that seems to be even harder ......


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 19, 2021)

Welcome back @Mummytobe

Goodness what a rollercoaster you have been on! So sorry to hear about the tough times you have been facing, but well done for making it through - and huge congratulations on your beautiful daughter.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Aug 19, 2021)

Hello!

Wow - you have dealt with a lot.  Fingers crossed things will be a bit more settled for you from now on.  What a lovely daughter you have - you must be very proud of her.  You should also be proud of yourself for getting through everything.


----------

